# Where were you when you heard Chris Chan fucked his mom?



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Everyone will remember where they were on July 30, 2021. Everyone will remember where they were when they heard the news Chris fucked his mom, just as they remember where they were when the WTC was attacked.


I was watching the news at home.


----------



## Ironywanger Bridage (Jul 30, 2021)

Taking my med


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Jul 30, 2021)

In your mom


----------



## Blamo (Jul 30, 2021)

Wasting time at work.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 30, 2021)

I was having a massive shit.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> In your mom


Make sure to screen for aids.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Jul 30, 2021)

A wave of depression made me bed-ridden.

Now I know why it struck.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 30, 2021)

In the corner of the room, watching.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 30, 2021)

I was in my hammock chilling


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 30, 2021)

Waiting for the porn to finish downloading so I was holding my cock with my left hand while reading the news with the right and it turns out I didn't need to wait for the porn to finish downloading.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 30, 2021)

I was in elementary school, PE class. The teachers just told us to chill and they wheeled out a TV into the gym as we watched the towers fall on the news. I think we got out early that day. I had no idea why but I was stoked.


----------



## Mal0 (Jul 30, 2021)

i was at house eating dorito when phone ring
"chris chan is incest" 
"no"


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 30, 2021)

I was thinking about where I was when 9/11 happened and then all of a sudden heard about Chris boom booming Barb.


----------



## Donutcapybara (Jul 30, 2021)

ikea


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry for bad english
in middle of fucking girlfriend
fone ring
"Chris fucked Barb"
no


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jul 30, 2021)

Working from home and listening to the Bar-Kays.


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 30, 2021)

In my living room, where I normally am, mostly


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Jul 30, 2021)

At work just getting back from a meeting and lost it for a few due to the insanity


----------



## Reverend (Jul 30, 2021)

Circle Jerking with bros in the Hugbox.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jul 30, 2021)

right here on KiwiFarms™


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Everyone will remember where they were on July 30, 2021. Everyone will remember where they were when they heard the news Chris fucked his mom, just as they remember where they were when the WTC was attacked.


I was watching the news at home.


----------



## Lathe (Jul 30, 2021)

Posting a reaction gif and having the jannies delete it.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jul 30, 2021)

At home, enjoying Friday with an alcoholic coffee drink when I saw it posted on youtube by Kate Winslet and nearly spit out my tasty bevvy.


----------



## rawhide_k (Jul 30, 2021)

it was 3:20PM.  i was in my lair, dining on a midday snack of tendies and choccy milk, checking out the latest updates from my god elon musk on twitter.  and on the sidebar, i noticed what was trending.  i saw these words:  "CHRIS CHAN DID WHAT".  and i thought to myself.  gee, what did chris-chan do that made enough news to trend on twitter?  he's been relatively lowkey recently.  of course, i ignored twitter, and rushed to the farms. i would not finish my snack.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 30, 2021)

Someone on 4/pol/ posted the audio last night but I thought it was a deepfake text to speech audio made using hours of voice samples from Chris's videos.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Jul 30, 2021)

I was in the room next to them.


----------



## R00T (Jul 30, 2021)

I was waking up getting ready for work when the first thread dropped. By the time the second one fell I was speechless in the car just after lunch.


----------



## Bacon and Eggs (Jul 30, 2021)

In the kitchen making coffee


----------



## cakeiie (Jul 30, 2021)

in a helicopter


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 30, 2021)

Browsing 4chan for research on female Olympic athletes.


----------



## RSOD (Jul 30, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> Waiting for the porn to finish downloading so I was holding my cock with my left hand while reading the news with the right and it turns out I didn't need to wait for the porn to finish downloading.


Wait you gay or hetero


----------



## White Girl (Jul 30, 2021)

My bf shook me awake, played the audio, he was screaming “IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!1!1!”


----------



## Souroti (Jul 30, 2021)

White Girl said:


> My bf shook me awake, played the audio, he was screaming “IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!1!1!”


"Damn, looks like we truly live in a society"


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 30, 2021)

I woke up this morning, turned on my laptop, and checked KiwiFarms to find out the news for myself.


----------



## Pony! Hugger of People (Jul 30, 2021)

Woke up and microdosed shrooms, been reading the threads since. I may need to macrodose by the end of the day


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 30, 2021)

Pooping.  

I was also cutting the grass.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 30, 2021)

Digging through Chris's trash while he was distracted.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 30, 2021)

I listened to the edited version of the clip last night high off my ass, when we all thought it was fake and gay.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jul 30, 2021)

5 minutes to the end of my break before I had to go back to work and deal with people with this new information breaching my mind’s capacity.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 30, 2021)

Doing productive things.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 30, 2021)

I was making my lunch when I've heard of the leaks. 5 minutes after eating, I came here and found out that Chris-chan got removed of his house.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Everyone will remember where they were on July 30, 2021. Everyone will remember where they were when they heard the news Chris fucked his mom, just as they remember where they were when the WTC was attacked.


I was watching the news at home.


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Jul 30, 2021)

I was burning down the barns at the karen farms

k-k-karen farms
k-k-karen farms


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 30, 2021)

I was sleeping then I got some messages from a friend of mine who is like super anti-Kiwifarms. He was being all self defeated and whiny and was like “Go ahead get out pall your jokes about Chris now.” And I was confused because I got off work at like 6am and passed out on the couch without looking at any websites. So I came here to see what happened. I was horrified and disgusted but the more I read the more I laughed and now I’m back to not caring.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 30, 2021)

I was sitting in front of my computer having some leftover deep-dish pizza.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 30, 2021)

I was asleep, I woke up and checked my social medias, but today felt off, like the entirety of the internet knew something I didn’t. I wasn’t sure what Chris had done this time. Then I came on here to figure out what the fuck was going on, and now I’m here. Fuck.


----------



## Calooby (Jul 30, 2021)

Letting Chris have a turn.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 30, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> Sorry for bad english
> in middle of fucking girlfriend
> fone ring
> "Chris fucked Barb"
> no


Admit it, it made you coom faster.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

Calooby said:


> Letting Chris have a turn.


That’s very polite of you.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 30, 2021)

Saw "Sonichu" trending on Twitter and felt a impending sense of doom, checked the farms and immediately closed my tab as I didn't want to be thinking about Barb's cooter while making roast beef sandwiches at work.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 31, 2021)

I was lounging around on my arse after a day of doing some gym and driving. Logged onto, the Farms and @Bad Take Crucifier told me about the newest installment in _The Chronicles of Chris Chan™ _story.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jul 31, 2021)

on a grassy knoll ...


----------



## frozenrunner (Jul 31, 2021)

At that moment, in Hell. And I'm still there.


----------



## I__quit (Jul 31, 2021)

Doing my morning 'new posts' perusing I caught the first locked thread at 14 pages. I was killing time before catching a bus so I didn't listen to the audio, but going by a lot of the posts it became more and more clear that this wasn't some quickly debunked Reddit faggotry. I spent travel time trying to keep up with the highlights after it became front page news, and was back in the comfort of my own home by the time the confirming screencaps were posted. What a day.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 31, 2021)

Wondering if I'll keep hearing about it everywhere to no end.


----------



## Catman from cat town (Jul 31, 2021)

At work, stocking shelves with no care to the world. I want to go back.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 31, 2021)

Meowzers said:


> so where were you guys when you heard the news? i was in the waiting room at the doctor waiting to get an ultrasound. i was called back just when i saw the thread. it was all i could think about as a cheery technician jammed a probe against my cervix





Nobue said:


> I was back in the office for the first time in 1 1/2 years.





Diet Purple Pepsi said:


> Watching two turtles fuck each other while on a trip to the aquarium.


Man, Chris must’ve ruined the mood.


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 31, 2021)

Listening to Null's MATI stream. He was reading the texts and I was assuming it was fake until said he didn't think it was fake.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 31, 2021)

In my room and lurking and commenting on that thread.
Both deserve to be in Hell.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jul 31, 2021)

At his house fucking his mom


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jul 31, 2021)

I was at my computer thinking over my undying disgust with trannies and asking myself "maybe Im just MATI, surely not every tranny is an autistic sex pest..."

Then I remembered why Kiwi Farms exists and I double checked and lone behold, the OG lolcow himself  had proven my theory right again.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 31, 2021)

I was fixing one of my car doors earlier today and had to wait a bit for something to set, opened the phone and learned of the mother loving. I really wished it was something a bit light. MFW etc.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 30, 2021)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Everyone will remember where they were on July 30, 2021. Everyone will remember where they were when they heard the news Chris fucked his mom, just as they remember where they were when the WTC was attacked.


I was watching the news at home.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jul 31, 2021)

I was enjoying a malt at Culver's (basically Shake shack, except it's actually good and not overpriced), suffice to say, it put a damper on my afternoon.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 31, 2021)

At home taking a break from studying for my Coagulation/hemostasis quiz today and final next week. It was Friday evening.


----------



## Pitere pit (Aug 1, 2021)

I was in a bar with my mom and sister drinking vermouth. I checked the farms when they left me alone and literally dropped my jaw to the floor. When they saw me my sis asked me if I was fine and what was wrong, I said I was fine because I don't want them to know what a horrible shitshow was this person if they don't ask me first. 
Then I hugged my mom and invited her some ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Aug 2, 2021)

Packing up to leave for the weekend to go hang out with some very normal friends who didn't know shit about Chris.


----------



## stares at error messages (Aug 2, 2021)

Farm'en Kiwis


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 2, 2021)

At work, thinking about great my weekend was going to be


----------



## thhrang (Aug 2, 2021)

i was at house eating dorito when kiwi rang

"chris fukd mum"

"no"


----------



## Boney Maroney (Aug 2, 2021)

Running crates in GTA, listening to a podcast when a video about it popped up in my recommended


----------



## Scheele's Green (Aug 2, 2021)

I was in line for drinks and checking my phone. It's a good thing I didn't check my phone at few minutes later because I would've been wearing my drink.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 3, 2021)

I was texted by a friend who I thought didn't even know who Chris was.


----------



## Pruto (Aug 4, 2021)

I was furiosuly masturbating over pictures of Barb.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Aug 4, 2021)

on my couch


----------

